# Grouse Camp II



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Ladies I would like to infite you and you better halfs to a grouse camp Dec.7th & 8th at Grayling Mi. We will be camping on state land in some great grouse cover. I going to bring a few birds for people with young dog, kids or anybody that hasn't had much of a chance to shoot at a bird or see a dog point. This has been posted on another web form and a women from there may be coming. Those intereted can eithor e-mail or p.m. me for directions.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

There is a women that wants to come to the camp but she is going to be by herself (and her shorthair) if there are any women here that are by there self maybe the two of you could share a room and both would make a new friend. Just trying to get more women involved in bird hunting but be very carefull its alot of fun and can lead to major costs ( guns and women best friend a dog)!


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

I want to THANK YOU for keeping us up to date with these events!!!! I know in the past alot of them have fallen thru!!!!!! I know several of them I wanted to make but couldn't. I have had MANY Ladies outings fall thru!!! It's very frustrating to try to put something together and then nobody shows!!!!!! 


THANKS AGAIN FOR STICKING WITH US!!!!!! Hopefully we can have an outing that will bring all the ladies out and get them into the outdoors more!!!!!!!


I will talk to my husband to see what he has planned. I'm not sure what our schedule will be with TJ. Hopefully we can all make it!


QS


----------



## Aspen Hill Adventures (Feb 25, 2001)

I'm on-call that weekend


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Queen Salmon I not sure how to put this tactfully but after helping on one women hunt sponsering one women hunt and sponsering one womens fish outting I'm pretty much done helping women. The grouse camp I'm going hunting if other want to go fine I will try help but eithor way I'm still going hunting anyway. Unless there is a foot of snow because I still have a knee that can't handle it and a tent with an open roof. As far as the outings here everything I've tried or been involved with all ended bad. There are about 4100 members here on the other form there are less than 200. None from here are coming and 5 from the other and one is a women and they don't even have a women form so go figure. As far as I can tell it must just be me I'm not a deer hunter or a river fisherman and for some reason don't mix well here. But you hang in there and keep trying to get these women out hunting and fishing because they are the future of the outdoor. Sorry I'm so negitive but its been that kind of day I got a call a friend fell out of his tree stand broke his back and his neck plus was in the woods on the ground all night before he was found.


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Wormdunker,

I'm sorry to hear about your friend!!!! THat's aweful!!!!!! I will say a prayer for you and their family!!!!!

I REALLY don't think it has anything to so with you ...about the outings!!!! I think that everyone has family and friends and it's hard to get a group of people together!!!! Shoot it's hard to get my family all together at one time!!!! My mom has 4 kids and 11 grandchildren. PLEASE don't take it personal!!!! People are just busy!!! There is not enough time in the day  


QS


----------



## Little Bow Huntin Gal (Sep 6, 2002)

I wish that i could go but i have to be in a parade on saturday and work on sunday.  I will be going to other outing this spring and summer. My boyfriend mark just joined the site, his name is full draw, and he said that he would want to go on some of the outings. So just let me know and hopefully we will be there!  
April


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Ladies-as I told WD, I have a prior commitment to the Onaway NE MI Hunting and Fishing Show that weekend, running the Michigan Outdoor News booth, but I am going to see if I can make the camp at some point. I have a cracker jack English setter, an experienced grouse dog, that's pretty fed up with this whole deer season thing right now, and she's rarin' to go...for those who don't relish camping in December, there should be plenty of great lodging in Grayling that weekend, especially if there's no snow. 

I hope to meet some of you, and if you have a little extra time, c'mon up to Onaway...and stop by our MON forum sometime, I'm there all the time. We don't have a ladies forum, because in my book, we're all the same....hunters, anglers, and appreciators of Michigan's outdoors...

Hope to meet some of you soon, Linda Gallagher

http://messageboard.outdoornews.com/cgi-bin/ikonboard_mi/ikonboard.cgi?s=3ddd16363c05ffff


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Thanks for the info Worm Dunker and please post for Grouse Camp III! By then I will have taken my hunter's safety, have my own gun(husband doesn't like to share ), and will have enough practice to hunt safely and smartly. Seeing all of the opportunities and functions posted is a an inspiration to achieve my goals so I can join in. Have a great time at Grouse Camp II!

WD, I also hope your friend has a full and quick recovery!


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

I'll vouch for Wormdunker's excursions. Wormdunker invited Gail and another woman to go fishing on his boat this summer. I got to go along as Gail's better half. We had a ball trolling off the Silver Lake State Park, eating donuts and swapping stories with Wormdunker and his folks. I imagine that grouse camp with Wormdunker would be a great time too.

I've got a question for Wormdunker, Linda G, and the WWOW 2002 participants. What would you think about a 90 minute session on hunting dogs at the Wild Women of Washtenaw 2003 event? Do you think that WWOW participants might be interested in learning a little about living with and training a bird dog or rabbit hound? Maybe seeing a bird dog work in the grassfield or woods edge on the club grounds and point a planted bird? I'll bet that a lot of folks have never seen what a pleasure, and an occasional pain, a well trained hunting dog can be around the house and in the field. 

Lindsey


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Lindsey,

I think that would be a great idea!!!! Have you started taking reservations for the 2003 WWOW Outing!?!? If so count me in!!!!

Worndunker, How is this event working? I know I have to work this weekend But I may beable to come one of the days. What time are things taking place? Where is this at etc.... your can post on here or email me/pm me.


PS: How is your friends doing?


QS


----------



## Little Bow Huntin Gal (Sep 6, 2002)

that sounds like something that I would be interested in lindsey. I want to get a rabbit dog someday and that would be awesome to see.  Also I am one of the people that have never seen a bird dog on point or work a field so that would be cool! 

When are you gonna start taking reservations for wwow '03? I wanna go again this year and I might bring my sister or mom. But deffintely count me in!!!!!!!  

For those of you who did not go last year it was the best time I have ever had!  It is worth it to go!

April


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Thanks for the complament Linsday but if I remember right we didn't catch many fish. How did L80Rider due at the B.O.W. grouse hunt heard not alot of birds taken? Yes I believe it would be nice for women at the W.W.O.W to see good dogs doing there thing that they were breed to due. I know a couple of women dog trainer/trailer/breeders that may may be able to help you if its not on the same weekend as there trails. 
QS nobody from this form is coming this weekend. There aren't many bird hunter on this form. Due to the out look of temps I'm not even gonna try to fry a turkey after sleeping in a cold tent, hunting in the cold all day. Its gonna eithor be steak at Ma Deeters or chili at Wendy's. Plus I haven't maid up my mind if I'm gonna take up birds because if it real cold will have to keep them in tent with dogs and that won't work well eithor.


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

WormDunker,

I was wondering how your grouse camp went? I hope you weren't to cold!!! So which was it!?!?!? Steak, Turkey or Chili I hope you had a great time !!!!!!

QS


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

QueenSalmon check out the other outing in the upland forms here. There are pictures of all my friends from these forms that came! I road around finding places for everybody to find birds and just went back to camp and maid sandwiches for dinner.Was just to tired to even drive to Deeters for steak.


----------



## Little Bow Huntin Gal (Sep 6, 2002)

Sounds like everyone at camp had good time. It would have been fun to be there. Oh well mabye next time.  Any word on wwow 03 yet lindsey or gail? Let me know if you need any help.  I can't wait for next year! 
April
Great pics worm dunker.


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

Gail hopes to how WWOW 03 ready to go by late January. She'll begin the final prep right after the holidays. Our priority right now is to get the house ready for our daughter and grandson's visit.
WWOW 03 will be the Friday and Saturday of Mothers Day weekend.
I don't know what sort of help Gail will need, but I'll bet that she could use some. Thanks for offering to help.
Lindsey


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Lindsey, I would also like to help out in anyway that I can!!! Please feel free to email or pm me. I can't wait for the next one!!!!


QS


----------



## Little Bow Huntin Gal (Sep 6, 2002)

Hey lindsey Just e-mail me or give me a call and I would love to help. I live close so I won't be a problem.  Any help you need just ask. Have a Happy Holiday season. Full draw and I might come up for the archery leauges too.
April


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

LBHG, QS,
I passed your offers to help on to Gail. We can use your help. Let's talk off the forum after the holidays. 

LBHG, we're shooting at WSC on Wednesday evenings. We'd be glad to see you and meet FullDraw if you came by one Wednesday evening in january or February.

Wormdunker, 
I think the house dog/hunting dog seminar would be a good addition to WWOW. I'd like to talk to you after the holidays too. I'd like your thoughts about what might be reasonable goals for a 90 to 120 minute seminar.

Gail and I appreciate your offers to help.

Lindsey


----------

